# RIP azureus frog- had dislocated shoulder



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Back in May I noticed that one of my froglets had what looked like a dislocated shoulder. After following some advice from other board members, I made him his own 10 gallon viv, and he'd been living in there by "himself" since. Here's my original post - 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/53619-azureus-sls.html
Unfortunately Saturday night while I was trimming back some plant growth I noticed that his hand and palm area on the dislocated shoulder side was turning a grey color, and he was unable to get around as easily as he had been the past few months. He never did plump up like his siblings, but seemed to eat just as well. Fecals were clean, so I know it wasn't paracites...

My husband and I euthanized him using Anbesol and ethanol alcohol last night  After he was gone we were checking him over to make sure we didn't miss anything thing else and noticed just how crooked his body was. His back curved quite a lot. His 3 siblings are doing wonderfully, but I still feel horrible about this little guy, and have no idea what happened to him!


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry for your loss , but it was for the best ! !!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I had hopes for that little guy. You did what you could for him.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Ahhh man sorry about that... This story sure does pull at the heart strings...


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

It's good to know that others feel I did the right thing too. I didn't want the little guy to suffer... I was suprized at how quick it was- and very glad it was quick. 

Of course now that there's an empty tank my kids want to get something else to put in there- I think it's going to be a while!


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

dreamcatcer98 said:


> It's good to know that others feel I did the right thing too. I didn't want the little guy to suffer... I was suprized at how quick it was- and very glad it was quick.
> 
> Of course now that there's an empty tank my kids want to get something else to put in there- I think it's going to be a while!


Sorry for your loss. You might consider swabbing the tank and testing for TB or chytrid if it's possible there was cross contamination with the other tanks. 

Certainly wash it out with bleach, let it dry, rinse, then vinegar, and dry totally.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

dreamcatcer98 said:


> I noticed that his hand and palm area on the dislocated shoulder side was turning a grey color, and he was unable to get around as easily as he had been the past few months. He never did plump up like his siblings, but seemed to eat just as well. Fecals were clean, so I know it wasn't paracites...


Good advise earthfrog it is always good practice to ensure the sanitation of a tank, but I don't think the frog dies from a disease, dreamcaster even tested the frog and came out clean. 

sounds like the frog died as result from the injury too me.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Nicholas said:


> Good advise earthfrog it is always good practice to ensure the sanitation of a tank, but I don't think the frog dies from a disease, dreamcaster even tested the frog and came out clean.
> 
> sounds like the frog died as result from the injury too me.


Perhaps it was a mere injury; however, the only way to be sure is to test for such bacterial or fungal pathogens. A fecal tests for parasites, sometimes coccidia as well, but not generally TB or chytrid. For those you need a skin swab and a separate test, which is more expensive. 
The frogs are too precious to make assumptions about the cause of death, IMO---that's why I respond to most of these disease thread with 'call the vet' or 'get it tested'.


----------

